# [FREERIDE] Raum Bremen (dirt, street und die anderen kaputten)



## chrisdOof (2. Juli 2005)

Moin,

ich eröffne mal nen neuen Thread da der "MTBker aus HB" -Thread eher was für die Jungs und Mädels ist die sich für Touren verabreden. 

Also, dieser Thread ist eher für die Freerider unter uns gedacht. Zum Verabreden, Austauschen und coole Spots zu verraten. Natürlich auch für die Dirt und Street Fahrer unter uns...

Also... Was geht im Raum Bremen?

Ich komme aus Achim bei Bremen, fahre viel im Öllager und im kleinen Skatepark in Baden. Bin immer offen für neue Ideen und neue Spots, ausserdem suche ich Leute zum fahren. Die meissten hier fahren eher Touren.


----------



## Moja (4. Juli 2005)

Hey moin
Komme aus Syke und fahre hier hauptsächlich inner Wolfsschlucht rum.
Allerdings bin ich zur Zeit ein kleinwenig beeinträchtigt, was gaher kommt, dass ich Ulle nachahmen wollte und voll mitm Rennrad inne Heckscheibe geknallt bin, folge:





Doppelter Nasenbeinbruch und sonstigen Gedöns!
Aber wenn das fertig ist, lassen wirs in bremen mit locker 15 Mann knallen, wenn alle kommen, die ich so kenne!
Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (4. Juli 2005)

Meine Oma wohnt in Bremen-Vahr, bin öfters dort!
Was gibs für schöne Spots da?!


----------



## chrisdOof (5. Juli 2005)

Ich war gestern ne kleine Runde im Öllager, nach umgekippten Baumstämmen und anderen lustigen Spots suchen.
Da ist mir aufgefallen das Jmd. dort nen Sprung den Ursprünglich irgendjemand gebaut hat, wieder umgebaut hat und nen Landehügel aufgeschüttet hat, nachdem ich wieder an dem Teil gebastelt habe.
Ich hab denen ne Nachrricht auf nem Brett was da rumlag hinterlassen, dass die sich hier melden sollen, naja, vllt. klappts ja   

Wäre schön, ich hab immer das Gefühl ich bin in unserem Kaff hier (Achim) der Einzigste.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2005)

Dann komm doch mal nach Vegesack auf die BMX-Bahn. Zur Zeit sind da eigentlich relativ viele am fahren mit MTB.


----------



## chrisdOof (6. Juli 2005)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Dann komm doch mal nach Vegesack auf die BMX-Bahn. Zur Zeit sind da eigentlich relativ viele am fahren mit MTB.



Hi, ich würd da gerne mal hinkommen, ich weiss leider nicht wo die ist.
Gibts irgendwo Fotos von der Bahn?
Könntest du mir sagen wie ich da hinkomme?


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2005)

Die ist genau hinter der International University Bremen in Grohn bei den Tennis-/Fußballplätzen. Wenn du mit dem Zug kommst in Schönebeck aussteigen, über die Gleise 100m dann links immer geradeaus an der Uni vorbei und dann steht man eigentlich davor.

Man sieht sich. Vielleicht auch mal in Kattenturm...


----------



## JoBa (7. Juli 2005)

chrisdOof schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab immer das Gefühl ich bin in unserem Kaff hier (Achim) der Einzigste.



Bist du NICHT!

Wohne zwar nicht direkt in Achim, sondern in Morsum, aber arbeite dort (Fahrradies)!!

EDIT:

die Fotos auf deiner Page sind doch sicher von dir?- RESPEKT, genau meine Welle....


----------



## Marco Henke (24. Juli 2005)

Jau wat geidn?^^
Ich kenn den Moja... wohnt neben mir  
bin grad aus Bischofsmais wieder zu hause, war da im bikepark, is ziemlich lustig so, auch, weil ich jez endlich dirten kann  
hät jez die restlichen ferien und so auch zeit und bock ma zu der bmx bahn nach bremen zu fahren, aber bitte nich nach kattenturm  
müsst nur sagen wann und wo und ich bin dabei


----------



## Pilatus (25. Juli 2005)

warum nicht kattenturm?zu groß
melde dich mal übers forum,wenn du auf die bmxbahn willst.ich komme dann mit.
gruß


----------



## emb (18. August 2005)

chrisdOof schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich eröffne mal nen neuen Thread da der "MTBker aus HB" -Thread eher was für die Jungs und Mädels ist die sich für Touren verabreden.
> 
> ...



melde dich mal,wenn du das nächste mal fahren gehst.könnten uns mal austauschen.komme auch aus bremen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (27. August 2005)

Tachtach.
So, Dan geselle ich mich auch mal dazu. in der Woche bin ich auch immer in Bremen. Fahre desöfteren mit dem Pilatus und emb. (Oder doch eher trinken?? Naja, egal) Auf jeden Fall können wir dann ja mal mit einer grossen Truppe die Spots in Bremen abfahren. Das wäre ja mal was.
Auf meiner Seite stelle ich übermorgen auch noch nen paar Fotos von der BMX Bahn rein. Dann könnt ihr Euch mal nen Bild davon machen.

So long,

Schäumendes Bier ist toll   und der Abend fängt erst in ein paar Stunden an  ,

macht gut und reinhauen,

der Marcus


----------



## emb (29. August 2005)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Tachtach.
> So, Dan geselle ich mich auch mal dazu. in der Woche bin ich auch immer in Bremen. Fahre desöfteren mit dem Pilatus und emb. (Oder doch eher trinken?? Naja, egal) Auf jeden Fall können wir dann ja mal mit einer grossen Truppe die Spots in Bremen abfahren. Das wäre ja mal was.
> Auf meiner Seite stelle ich übermorgen auch noch nen paar Fotos von der BMX Bahn rein. Dann könnt ihr Euch mal nen Bild davon machen.
> 
> ...



moin marcus,
wann bist du wieder in bremen?fahr noch zur eurobike,danach können wir mal wieder fahren gehen.mein fuss ist dann,so hoffe ich auch wieder fit.noch knackt er......
gruß


----------



## emb (5. September 2005)

emb schrieb:
			
		

> moin marcus,
> wann bist du wieder in bremen?fahr noch zur eurobike,danach können wir mal wieder fahren gehen.mein fuss ist dann,so hoffe ich auch wieder fit.noch knackt er......
> gruß




moin marcus,bist du wieder in bremen?lass mal fahren,fuss geht wieder.sind heute nacht vom bodensee zurück.meld dich mal....


----------



## MaHaHnE (6. September 2005)

Tachmoin!

Bin Freitag Abend kurz in Bremen. Kann dann den Rahmen mitbringen falls DU noch Interesse hast. Fahren geht dann leider nicht wegen zu wenig Zeit, aber nen Caipi an der Schlachte ist drin.
Schick einfach kurz ne Mail.

Gruß
MArcus


----------



## emb (6. September 2005)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Tachmoin!
> 
> Bin Freitag Abend kurz in Bremen. Kann dann den Rahmen mitbringen falls DU noch Interesse hast. Fahren geht dann leider nicht wegen zu wenig Zeit, aber nen Caipi an der Schlachte ist drin.
> Schick einfach kurz ne Mail.
> ...



caipi an der schlachte ist gut.wäre gut,wenn du den rahmen mitbringen könntest.waren heute auf der bmx-bahn,die bahn ist zurzeit sehr schnell.melde dich mal,wann du am freitag kommst.
gruß


----------



## HPI-RS4 (6. September 2005)

Wenn mein Rad wieder so "richtig" in ordnung is, hät ich auch wieder bock ma mit mehreren leuten in bremen zu fahren. war am sonntag schon mitm kumpel in bremen, auffer bmx-bahn und noch inner innenstadt. wenn die stadt so schön leer is machts so richtig spass^^

also meldet euch, wenn ihr bock habt, damit wir nen termin machen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (20. September 2005)

Moinsen!

Also ich bin ab dem 4. wieder in Bremen. Dann könnnen wir uns ja mal mit den ganzen Kaputten treffen und ne Runde Radeln. Was später des Abend wird, weiss eh keiner. Gell, Pilatus???

Sacht mal was,

Gruß

der Mahahne


----------



## emb (20. September 2005)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen!
> 
> Also ich bin ab dem 4. wieder in Bremen. Dann könnnen wir uns ja mal mit den ganzen Kaputten treffen und ne Runde Radeln. Was später des Abend wird, weiss eh keiner. Gell, Pilatus???
> 
> ...



war heute auf der bahn,konnte nie was,kann nix und werde auch nie was können.....die bahn ist schön schnell,die kurven leider etwas sandig.waren heute ca. 15 fahrer da.will am donnerstag wieder hin.wie es mit dem wochenende in winterberg aussieht weiss ich noch nicht.
der meister aller klassen/face to ground


----------



## emb (23. September 2005)

emb schrieb:
			
		

> war heute auf der bahn,konnte nie was,kann nix und werde auch nie was können.....die bahn ist schön schnell,die kurven leider etwas sandig.waren heute ca. 15 fahrer da.will am donnerstag wieder hin.wie es mit dem wochenende in winterberg aussieht weiss ich noch nicht.
> der meister aller klassen/face to ground




wir wollen morgen auf die bmxbahn und am sonntag nach hannover auf die dualbahn.ist auch für anfänger gut dort.wenn jemand lust hat soll er/sie sich melden


----------



## User129 (10. April 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall können wir dann ja mal mit einer grossen Truppe die Spots in Bremen abfahren.



wo sind denn die alle ich fahr hier immer planlos durch die gegend finde aber nie ma was
hab jetzt gerade ma das Öllager gefunden...

hab jetzt bei Google Earth an der Friedrichhubertstraße in Vegesack irgendwas gefunden das einer MTB Strecke ähnelt da so neben Tennisplätzen. 

Aber die BMX-Bahn die da sein soll hab ich nicht gefunden
Die in Katenturm auch net...


----------



## funky diamonds (10. April 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind denn die alle ich fahr hier immer planlos durch die gegend finde aber nie ma was
> hab jetzt gerade ma das Öllager gefunden...
> 
> hab jetzt bei Google Earth an der Friedrichhubertstraße in Vegesack irgendwas gefunden das einer MTB Strecke ähnelt da so neben Tennisplätzen.
> ...



das neben den tennisplätzen in vegesack ist die bmxbahn.wollen dort morgen mal wieder hin.meld dich einfach bei mir,dann können wir uns mal treffen und zusammen fahren gehen.kattenturm kann ich dir dann auch mal zeigen.
gruss jossi


----------



## User129 (10. April 2006)

bin da eben gerade mal spontan hin gefahren weil mir langweilig war

war leider nur mit meinem Alltagsrad da weil is schon ne strecke von 30km
mim anderen Rad wäre ich wohl unterwegs zusammengebrochen vor allem bei dem schei$ Gegenwind


----------



## funky diamonds (10. April 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> bin da eben gerade mal spontan hin gefahren weil mir langweilig war
> 
> war leider nur mit meinem Alltagsrad da weil is schon ne strecke von 30km
> mim anderen Rad wäre ich wohl unterwegs zusammengebrochen vor allem bei dem schei$ Gegenwind




allso wir wollen morgen hin.komm mal mit.haben von anfanger bis richtig fix alles dort.bahn ist derzeit wohl in ordnung.meld dich mal.


----------



## User129 (10. April 2006)

jo also morgen kann ich leider gar nicht hab mich mit n paar verabredet 
um n bissel abi vorzubereiten.

bin auch übelster Anfänger deshalb such ich da auch gerade son paar Bahnen weil das nach richtig dickem Spaß aussieht und man im Flachland ja auch nicht so ernsthaft Mountainbiken kann.


----------



## funky diamonds (11. April 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> jo also morgen kann ich leider gar nicht hab mich mit n paar verabredet
> um n bissel abi vorzubereiten.
> 
> bin auch übelster Anfänger deshalb such ich da auch gerade son paar Bahnen weil das nach richtig dickem Spaß aussieht und man im Flachland ja auch nicht so ernsthaft Mountainbiken kann.



musst du wissen.kannst gerne mal mitkommen.melde dich einfach.


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> musst du wissen.kannst gerne mal mitkommen.melde dich einfach.



Oh, ging´s gestern wieder länger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (11. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ging´s gestern wieder länger?



jo,aber ab kurz nach sieben wurde hier wieder gebohrt und gehämmert.scheiss nachbarn.will einfach nur schlafen,geht aber nicht,so laut hier


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2006)

Nur zwei Bier...  

Der mit der dicken Knollennase hat um 2.44 Uhr versucht mich anzurufen.
Wie siehts aus rocken oder gerockt?


----------

